# Nameless TV lens 50mm F=0.75+NEX-5



## daxingwuxiang (Feb 12, 2012)

F=0.75


----------



## viscocoa (Feb 16, 2012)

Supper shallow DOF


----------



## TimGilbertson (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow. Sharpness and bokeh not that lens' strong suit!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd beg to differ...that lens has bokeh galore...there is a huge amount of out of focus area within the picture. This type of ultra-shallow DOF work done with uber-wide aperture lenses of this type is actually a genre of photography. A lot of beautiful flower close-ups are done using these high-speed lenses.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 17, 2012)

I dont get it either  The bokeh looks smooth but the shallow make most of it out focus. But this could be a very useful lens. Plus those little tv lens like this a hella cheap.


----------

